# "The Bride" completed



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here she is guys. It only took me 5 1/2 months...lol, but I wasn't in any kind of hurry. I just wanted to get her done by Halloween. How-to's for everything except the dress are posted in the Tutorial section of another site in 6 parts. Here are the links

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62175
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62177
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62179
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63288
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63289
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63291










































Additional pics can be viewed here http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=63395


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Stunningly beautiful! A masterpiece Lauriebeast! Simply a masterpiece.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

That is stunning! Excellent work!

So... where's the groom?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

She's beautiful LB. Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

That is awesome. great work


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been watching your step by step on the other forum - AMAZING! 
.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow. I can not believe you started that with a foam wig head. Very impressive.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I resonate what everybody else said and is going to say. 

Wow.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all very much


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

She's wonderful!!!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Wow, utterly breath taking and a beautiful piece of work
I can't even begin to describe how amazing she is!
Well done!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Awesome piece LB.. Amazing.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

You have done good Laurie....damn good!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I want her for my very own!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

I thought it was a real person at first! No kidding! Incrediable work.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

OUT-freakin'-STANDING!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As mentioned on the other forum, it looks like a figure in a wax museum!
You have the gift!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

WOW Laurie, just WOW!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Most Excellent Laurie!!
The features are very lifelike.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Laurie, I can only offer one suggestion for improvement on your magnificent work, but it would require the ability to harness the power of a lightning strike!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone, very much.

Brad-OMG....too funny


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Jaw dropping and hitting the floor good!!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Still hard for me to belive that you created _life_ from mache!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Outstanding is a minor word for what I feel about this work! Stunning! Incredible! No word sounds as big as what this is!


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

what lightning storm was she in when she came to life? absolutely amazing!!


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

All I can say is wow! And that is truly hard when I'm trying to hold my jaw off the ground. Thank you so much for the link. I must give this a go.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys!


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll say it again, you are a skillful artist! You seem to be perfecting your craft with every prop! The beneficiaries of your work are lucky!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh LB - she's just wonderful! She looks like she just stepped out of the movie screen.

Every detail is outstanding - her dress is spot on too!!!!!!

You are so talented!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Too freakin' cool!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm glad to see this brought back up. So many new people that have just joined in the last couple weeks HAVE got to SEE this! Such inspiration! The detail you put into this is beyond words.....maybe someday I say to myself, maybe someday.......


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Look who I found hittin the sauce this morning. She must be nervous about the upcoming nuptuals.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

beautiful! 
And what a classy looking room she is 'living' in, too!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

She amazes me eveytime I see her... so life-like it's spooky!

Sort of the idea isn't it?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks dave and Moon Dog. And here she is thinking about the wedding night


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Lauriebeast~ 
You have got to video people's reaction to this when they first see her! I bet that is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lauriebeast said:


> And here she is thinking about the wedding night
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> She's so eager!


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

It is breathtaking, looks like a wax figure in a high end wax museum. Excellent work. Do you have the link to the other forum where you talk about how you made her? I would love to know how you did it! thanks.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys 

Dr.B-just go to page one of this thread for all the links and additional pics.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like you have ORBS in the 4th pic, LB! Even the ghosts are attracted to it!


----------

